# Who makes "Autozone" branded oil?



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

Yesterday I went to Autozone to buy oil for the ladyfriend's car and as I was looking at the available oils I noticed the Autozone branded oil. Their full synthetic retails for half the price of Mobil 1, but then I noticed that not all of their synthetics were the same... The was one branded "5W-40 European Forumula" which is 30% more than their other synthetics, interesting. Now, I'm not an oil snob, my bikes get whatever car synthetic 0W-40 or similar that I can get for a good price, and this stuff looks like a pretty decent deal to me....

On the back it says:
API SN
ACEA A3/B3-10
ACEA A3/B4-10
BMW LL-01
Mercedes Benz 229.5, 229.3
Opel GM-LL-B-025
Porsche A40
Renault 0700, 0710
Volkswagen 501 01. 502 00, 505 00

"Made in USA"

I really doubt Autozone had an oil manufacturer develop a formula for them that meets all those specs; I'm thinking this stuff must be some other brand name oil in a different bottle.

This is not the ultra long OCI VW 504/507 stuff, and it is meant for high sulfur fuels (BMW LL-01); so it is in fact a formula meant for the NA market. I doubt there are that many oils that meeet so many specs and might narrow down the manufacturer.

Most importantly, this stuff is also certified for TDIs, similar to Rotella T; IOW: it's perfect for a motorcycle! 65% off the price of Mobil 1, 60% of the price of Motul 7100; correct weight for my bikes, I think I'm going to start stockpiling the stuff.


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

They just fill those bottles up from the recycled oil bin.


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

Süsser Tod said:


> Yesterday I went to Autozone to buy oil for the ladyfriend's car and as I was looking at the available oils I noticed the Autozone branded oil. Their full synthetic retails for half the price of Mobil 1, but then I noticed that not all of their synthetics were the same... The was one branded "5W-40 European Forumula" which is 30% more than their other synthetics, interesting. Now, I'm not an oil snob, my bikes get whatever car synthetic 0W-40 or similar that I can get for a good price, and this stuff looks like a pretty decent deal to me....
> 
> On the back it says:
> API SN
> ...


I don't know specifically, but most of the various store brands that exist are *generally* manufactured by some name brand manufacturer - they are just labeled differently so they can be sold cheaper. Same thing applies to food, drinks, etc. Usually about time I'm getting ready to service something, one of the name brands is on sale for about the same price, so I end up with name brand anyway.


----------



## Egilbe (Feb 12, 2009)

MeineFolks'wagen said:


> I don't know specifically, but most of the various store brands that exist are *generally* manufactured by some name brand manufacturer - they are just labeled differently so they can be sold cheaper. Same thing applies to food, drinks, etc. Usually about time I'm getting ready to service something, one of the name brands is on sale for about the same price, so I end up with name brand anyway.


Oil is a commodity. It doesn't matter whose name is on the bottle. It could have come from any one of a dozen refineries.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

http://www.warrenoil.com/


----------

